
Trello is no longer free for teams - j4mie
https://blog.trello.com/trello-teams-at-work
======
j4mie
For us, this takes Trello from $0 to ~$5000 per year, with roughly one month
notice.

------
dgudkov
The headline doesn't seem to be correct. From the announcement:

>Teams in Trello can be free... free Teams in Trello can have up to 10 open
boards, and can upgrade to Business Class or Enterprise for unlimited boards.

------
zilian
Atlassian coming into action. It shows the direction they're picking... not
happy with this change for tiny teams

------
revlolz
What alternatives does HN prefer?

~~~
xq3000
Favro and Zenkit are great alternatives with an offline mode

------
vegbrasil
Trello is great but is incredibly expensive.

